# Friday!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This one still... (new pic)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Pilot time, I really should remove the vinyl from the crystal.










Later,

William


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

RLT 13 on one of Roy's RAF NATOs...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Today I'm wearing an original Toshi tan leather on an Enzo EMV










Oh - you want to see the watch?

























Rich


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My newest arrival


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Still this for me!


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

Two lovely Enzos there.

I have this one on (surprise, surprise...)










Thanks

deano


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb Rich!

Deano... very nice mate!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Off to Manchester for a couple of days so I'll be wearing these two over the weekend.

Seiko Atlas on black Nato










Alpha sub for a bit of glamour in the evenings


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice Enzos chaps (Jon don't worry too much about that 30, they TOTALLY forgot the numbers on Rich's  )

Going with this today


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Now that I've got this one sorted out I can't seem to shake it off my wrist









Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Same as last WE

Martin


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Starting with this:










But then off to the airport for a flight home, so have this to switch:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting with this one...

*Buran, cal.2614 17 Jewels*


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

New arrival from the US today....










Sorry about the quality of the photo, very poor as usual. That's not lint on the watch face but drizzle!









Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing this USA Military Elgin divers watch today.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Giving the Whiteshark a limited turnout today. Just to the hospital and back as my doctor is a watch enthusiast.

Alasdair


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn today:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hippo said:


> Nice Enzos chaps (Jon don't worry too much about that 30, they TOTALLY forgot the numbers on Rich's  )










Ive got one of those on the way


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Alas said:


> Giving the Whiteshark a limited turnout today. Just to the hospital and back as my doctor is a watch enthusiast.
> 
> Alasdair


Alasdair, I like your style









all the best Jan


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

The "morningespressolumpymonster":










best regards

Jan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI

great watches today,Enzo and Sinn U1 are both on my wish list. Wearing the Stowa seatime( i think i am getting drawn towards big divers)!!










Have a great weekend all.

Paul


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Premier


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Speedbird II this morning:










Cheers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Today I'm wearing an original Toshi tan leather on an Enzo EMV


Toshi tan














Nice work Rich!

Seamaster GMT for me today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still going with this 6105 today


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Your blue cuffs are fading like your political arguments J


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Some lovely pieces today. I'll be wearing this


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Starting with this one...
> 
> *Buran, cal.2614 17 Jewels*


What kind of strap is that?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

1970's Seiko chrono today.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Another hummer (esa 9162) arrived in the post yesterday, so naturally it's on my wrist now.

A quick quick pic I took this morning as you'll see it's in amazing condition for its age.










The nato is just a temporary measure, any thoughts on straps or bracelets? It's 19mm bit I'm sure 20mm will fit with a bit of friendly persuasion.

I was kinda thinking gloss black lizard but I'm open to suggestions. HAGWA.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb Gary! The HEQ boys will be all over this one.









You do find em... well done mate!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Isn't it great when something exceeds all expectations







?

I've just bought the RLT16 from the Sales section and to be honest, my impression from the photos was that it wasn't going to be one of Roy's best, despite the good reviews - I certainly didn't like the strap. However, at the price it was being offered, I knew it was a bargain and that I probably wouldn't lose even if I flipped it immediately, so I took a chance.

At the same time, I contacted Roy about getting a bracelet similar to one which was showing "out of stock", to replace the strap. Luckily he had one.

Needless to say, (and why I should have had any doubts goodness only knows), the RLT looks, feels and *is* so much better in reality than in the pics.

I personally love the watch/bracelet combo, and its one of those instances where the added bonus is a perfect & comfortable fit.

I'm well chuffed









Rock on









Oh... sorry... the pics...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Well done, that RLT looks great on the bracelet, and it was an absolute bargain.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

matt488 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Starting with this one...
> ...


One of Roy`s superb straps











> Nylon Heavy Duty
> 
> Nylon Heavy Duty - Available in Black, Navy & Olive 18 & 20mm
> 
> Price: Â£3.00


 see 2nd from bottom here...

Straps & Bands > Nato & Military


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

This today because I like it.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

New arrival at 12:30, I was wearing the 6105, but have now changed to the Hanowa Chrono; and its my first battery fitted watch.










Thanks John and RLT









First impressions are of a really substantial watch; I may try it on an orange strap, go really OTT with it


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This one all week - it's kinda stuck on my wrist


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my only russian watch for now ,but not for long.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have changes over to another Seiko now


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JHM said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Giving the Whiteshark a limited turnout today. Just to the hospital and back as my doctor is a watch enthusiast.
> ...


Cheers Jan - it tends to give him a lift and puts him in a good mood. It can only help with the treatment.







He had on a very nice Heuer Autavia today.









Alasdair


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> my only russian watch for now ,but not for long.


I was sitting here showing the watches to my wife and daughter when they saw this one and said "eeew, what a hairy hand...."


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Talking of hairy hands, I`ve swapped over to this









*Invicta Ghost Diver, Model 2300, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels*


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

A business trip to Tokyo this week. Am now the proud owner of this

one. Have been wearing it all day today.




























Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

andytyc said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > my only russian watch for now ,but not for long.
> ...


yeah thats me i have the hair of a wolf covering most of my body and russian insignia stamped into my wrist .

as you can see im not a wolf honest but i am hairy.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alexus said:


> A business trip to Tokyo this week. Am now the proud owner of this
> 
> one. Have been wearing it all day today.
> 
> ...


That is one nice Seiko..... and my wife goes to Tokyo next Tuesday.

I wonder if I can convince her I need another Seiko?









Rich


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to this new *lph*:



















Cheers


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

A quick and dark! pic of the new arrival. been wearing it since yesterday thinking up reasons to set the alrm


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> Changed to this new *lph*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Alan, I like it


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

New watch day for me today, with this fresh arrival:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This Poljot Aviator now


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got back from the office and fitted an Omega mesh to the Aquastar Benthos I received from JonW on Monday







. Been dying to wear this.....










Crappy photo, I know, but will do more over the weekend when I have more time

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> Just got back from the office and fitted an Omega mesh to the Aquastar Benthos I received from JonW on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on Rich, that Mesh looks superb on the Aquastar


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive had trhe Zilla on for a couple of days now..


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

Yao:










Have a great weekend all!!

Mark


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JHM said:


> The "morningespressolumpymonster":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome! like that.........,


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> awesome! like that.........,


Thank You







!

Lumpy is great; won't get off my wrist 

all the best

Jan


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Changed to this new *lph*:
> ...


Cheers Mac 

Now, what do I use a 'gravimeter' for? Anyone know?

Maybe it's not a real instrument & just for show? (The pointer spins round OK







).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


Every watch should have one Gravimeter-Wikipedia







:lol:


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

The MO today:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to Sammy for the evening*....

*Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35 23 Jewels*










*I was going to say that I was giving Sammy some wrist time for the evening but changed my mind






















:lol:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to Sammy for the evening*....
> 
> *I was going to say that I was giving Sammy some wrist time for the evening but changed my mind
> 
> ...


Reminds me of one of Humphrey Lyttleton's Sammy stories:

"Record researcher Samantha has made one of her customary visits to the gramaphone library, where she runs errands for the kindly old archivists, such as nipping out to fetch their sandwiches. Their favourite treat is cheese with homemade chutney, but they never object when she palms them off with relish".

Cheers 

Great watch BTW.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mostly watchless in hosp, but this beauty with me some of time.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Just got back from the office and fitted an Omega mesh to the Aquastar Benthos I received from JonW on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahooo! Its a stunner on mesh... to one of your tan straps would also work well with that blue dial


----------

